# July Mt Hood?



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Thinking about doing a 4-5 day trip out to Oregon in mid-July and was wondering how good the conditions are/what I should be expecting? I'm from NJ and having some sick pow withdrawals and I heard MT Hood has snow all year round, among other things that Oregon is famous for ;O 

What does everyone think, would it be worth it for a week in Oregon or are there any other suggestions that yall might have? Thanks for the help, super excited!


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ha, yes you can ride, but pow will certainly not be there. It's just glacier riding, great for getting a bit of your fix taken care of but it's basically a run or two through the park. Super fun for staying sharp and such, not what you would traditionally expect snowboarding though, also super expensive. Worth it for at least a day if you've never done it. Beyond that it kind of depends on what you want when snowboarding.


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

That's what I was expecting regardless >.< Maybe instead of spending a week out there then it should just be a few days with 1-2 days on the Mountain, maybe spend the rest of my time poking around at dispensaries and such (have my out of state MMP license). Any suggestions of things to do out west other then that?


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ya, unless you're a park rat one or two days is plenty, and the days are super short anyway as it gets too slushy and wet late in the day. But there's tons of stuff to do outside that. Amazing hiking, epic mountain biking, great fishing, the coast is incredible and far different from what you're used to out east. Portland's a fun city and you can easily waste a full day or two there. If the dispensaries are a huge draw for you, simply head up to Washington instead as it's literally a few minutes to get there from Portland and you don't need to worry about having your card then! If you need any specific advice about an activity post it, myself or a few other people here probably can point you in a solid direction.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

We go to the pnw every year, for the last 7 years. We spend 3-4 days at hood, usually camp at mt hood villages. There is a lot of hiking to be done in the afternoon in the area. We ride in the morning and hike in the afternoon. I'm taking bikes this year too. There are tons of beautiful trails around there. We will spend a couple days in Seattle, couple in whistler, couple hiking and camping around St. Helens, couple in various other places too. Typically we go for 2 weeks and camp the whole time.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

DIESEL said:


> That's what I was expecting regardless >.< Maybe instead of spending a week out there then it should just be a few days with 1-2 days on the Mountain, maybe spend the rest of my time poking around at dispensaries and such (have my out of state MMP license). Any suggestions of things to do out west other then that?


1 day on the mt is enough unless you're really into park and riding it pretty hard. the "snow" is really only good for 2-4 hrs during the day.

good luck with the clubs. Oregon doesn't have reciprocity for med cards so any of them that let you in technically should not be... that said some of them are shitty as fuck. shouldn't be hard to find dank tho. Washington's recreational system is not up and running yet so no go there as of now. 

saturday market is dope, the coast is awesome, tons of waterfall hikes around portland, you could fish with a guide on the columbia for salmon or steelhead or sturgeon - can't do that in Jersey... central oregon is awesome, the deschutes river is amazing, great fly-fishing, you could climb st. helens in WA its close and non-technical, just a long walk up... oregon is amazing man there is so much shit to do here


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

^But if you're looking for that, you can just go across the bridge and you're in WA where it's legal


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

are there any rec shops open yet tho?


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Probably not. I just assumed the MMJ shops would start selling, but I guess they probably aren't allowed, so nevermind.

So I guess just go stand in the pearl district in Portland and wait for the kid to walk by with his fixie yelling "MARIJUANA!" Should only take a few minutes.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

yea, washington has done a terrific job of fucking up this rollout and pretty much crushing the medical system with the new laws around growing.. it will be interesting to watch for the next few years. we'll see how it all shakes out.


----------

